# Witchdoctor Teaser



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been thinking about buying one of the witchdoctor teasers. Has any one ever used one? Are they any count?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

they are a hunk of s$%#. the first time that it gets dropped it WILL crack and then when you try to pull it will fill up withwater and become water logged. just my .02


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

POS


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, but it adds another question. POS because it won't raise fish, or POS because it will crack and get water logged as Midnight Run stated? Is the crack something a little JB Weld can fix?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It you pay that much for them and they break and you have to put JB Weld on them it aint worth it. There are better teaser out there that dont have to be Obama rigged to fish with. JB Weld would only be a temporary fix anyways, if it cracks JB Weld will not keep water out for the life of the teaser then you got a jacked up paper weight.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah I would hate to have to "Obama Rig" something I paid that much money for, they just look awful pretty. Thanks for ya'lls help on keeping me from wasting money.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

The only problem I ever had with one was getting eaten and the one I had was solid. Maybe Jeff was talking about one of the crappy knockoffs from Zac.



They get down and wiggle and throw light everywhere, but I'm still partial to a fender chased by a big wide range or a set of 5 or 6 pins.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A pin chain teaser is pretty bad ass IMO as well as a 3 tiered dredge with big plastic shad and ballyhoo on it. Those 2 teasers will raise everything.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I spent about $300 and probably 12 hours rigging one of those about 6 years ago. It was 3 tiers of wire ones with lead in the middle and made of steel. I haywire twisted probably 3 dozen fake hooters on piano wire and thought I was the shit till I put it in the water. About 10 minutes into the first troll a hooter or something stripped off several of the ballyhoo and 10 minutes after that we ran it over a small clump of weeds and it broke off one of the arms. 



Damn thing ran like a spiraling umbrella after and never saw the water again.


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

Why would you even consider running a gimmick like the witchdoctor? The first thing you need to ask yourself is, How am I going to take this thing away from a 400lb Bluemarlin? With that question in mind you should be able to narrow down your selections for a good teaser.


----------



## George Jung (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the witchdoctor.I have 4 of them and never pull a spread without one. The way that it moves underwater and the light that it throws is unbelieveable. I have caught countless marlin while pulling the witchdoctor. the first time i saw one it was brought with a man that i took fishing one weekend. he insisted that we pull it and i said "youre not putting that contraption anywhere near my spread". He ended up sneaking it in there while i was makin a sandwich or something and a little while later a 400+ blue slamms the short corner right behind the teaser. ever since i've been pulling one and i've had great luck. so I highly reccommend them.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *tiereta (4/25/2009)*Why would you even consider running a gimmick like the witchdoctor? The first thing you need to ask yourself is, How am I going to take this thing away from a 400lb Bluemarlin? With that question in mind you should be able to narrow down your selections for a good teaser.




I would suggest its easier to get a witchdoctor away from a Blue than a fender teaser or, more specifically, the soft head chase bait following the fender, but I'm not really worried about it. Most fish come up on the teaser and then eat the hook bait.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I did a little research and Pakula made the original Witchdoctor, and they are solid. Zacatak makes a knock-off, and it does not say what this teaser is made of.

As far as the Witchdoctor being a gimmick teaser, which teaser, or artifical lure for that matter, is not a gimmick?

I'll let ya'll know how it works after we win the Memorial Day Tournament. Just wanted to get the sh** talking started.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cast-N-Call (4/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let ya'll know how it works after we win the Memorial Day Tournament. Just wanted to get the sh** talking started.




OH MAN. and it starts...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Xanadu-I know what you mean about the dredges spinning but I found a solution that so far has work. I put a 6 oz. troll bar on the "bottom" arm of the dredge ahead of that bait. It kinda looks funny there but as long as you aren't going more than about 6 1/2 knotsit shouldn't spin anymore. Thats the main drawback with a dredge is they perform terribly above those slower trolling speeds.As far as weeds go, yeah they can really suck for that but I deal with it cause it has raised a lot of fish for me.

When you pull it in every now and then and find a shad or 2 missing, at least that proves its working.


----------

